# Sharp launches two new Aquos 4K LCD TVs into the Japanese market



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Very interesting article in engadget in regards to Sharp launching two new Aquos 4K LCD TVs into the Japanese market.



> "the 70-inch LC-70UD1 and the 60-inch LC-60UD1, part of the new 4K Aquos UD1 series. Each will feature Sharp's 4K "Moth-eye" panel, Aquos 4K-Master Engine Pro HD upconversion engine, 2.1 channel THX surround and 3D capability. The 70-inch model will run 850,000 yen ($8,290) and launch on June 15th, while the 60-inch set will arrive August 10th for 650,000 yen ($6,335). "


=======

I am interested to see what the reviews are for this item..


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That's to much for me the f8500 I just ordered will have to last a while so the prices can come down and the stand looked sad for such a price but few would probably use them.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I will wait for a few things till I get one of these Ultra HD or 4K Tv's.

1) Price to come down
2) HDMI 2.0 
3) HEVC (High Efficiency Video Coding) H.265


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Regardless, 4K *is* coming and that's good news. I agree on the H.265 and HDMI 2.0 though. I suspect that CES 2014 is going to be full of 4K + H.265 + HDMI 2.0.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I would like a 4k TV but I am holding off till next year to see if the H.265 and HDMI 2.0 is available as well as price coming down to realistic levels!


----------

